# I want to ask you guys' opinion on these two pairs of breeding?



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

Which litter would come out stronger in IPO perspective?
Line-breeding for the progency of G Bolle Ja Na Ka and SG Vina vom dunklen Zwinger

vs

Line-breeding for the progency of Vero vom Österfeld and Fanny vom dunklen Zwinger


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Second


----------



## JoanMcM (Dec 5, 2013)

Do not personally know any of the dogs on either pedigree. I am hoping to learn something here myself.

Here is a from the peanut gallery view without knowing any of the dogs personally which would be the important part.

From a strictly paperwork ped perspective....both have plenty of titles in the first 5 generations so getting a smart dog is a likelihood in either case. Both have well known kennels.

#2 has linebreeding on dog that were borderline in the hip area so I would make sure that the dogs upfront were bulletproof in that area.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I agree with Cliff. Just a gut feeling looking at the two pedigrees.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I differ - don't like the second at all....would go with the first....

We all have personal reasons for liking certain pedigrees!!!! Each one of these hits different buttons!

Lee


----------



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

Can you explain what you do and don't like about 1st and 2nd?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

not crazy about either one of them. ?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

opinions are debatable - it is nothing but a difference of preference for certain lines....

We all have different experiences and tend to like the lines that we have had good experiences with.

Lee


----------



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

One of my german friends told me that Bolle ja na ka is a super good dog, but his ancestors had some health problems. 
Is that true?


----------

